# Who's in media or advertising out there?



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Can you give me a rough idea how much it would cost to launch a new product / service to the UK nationally. A bit of TV / Radio / billboards / national press / magazines etc. I appreciate this is a bit like asking how long is a piece of string, but I am working on a business plan for a new venture and know all my costs and revenues but have assumed an amount for marketing and could be way off. I don't want to approach a marketing firm yet as they'll want to know too much I expect.

I envisage a month's hard sell, with a couple more after that to keep the profile up. Can't tell you the idea for reasons of confidentiality, but imagine i'd just invented a wight loss pill that worked and wanted to tell everyone about it. I haven't, but my product / service is of mass appeal and cheap - I can tell you that.

Any ideas or pointers most welcome, and thanks in advance.
Andy


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Viacom handle the tube and bus adverts for London, apparently the branding reaches 98% of people.

I am going to do a month campaign with adverts in the trains (Have a look out for iBetX!!!!) Its going to cost in the region of Â£30k.

Advertising is not cheap, if you want to advertise for around 3 months be ready to dish out some serious dosh. My September spend is Â£100k


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Another thought I had was getting publicity for your product. Is it a unique product? Is there something interesting about your product?

If so write a press release and send it out through the PR Newswire or better yet make some phone calls to the newspapers and magazines.

Do a Google search for "PR tips" and you will get a good idea on how to write press releases and how to contact journalists.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Imster
Saw your write-up on Startups.co.uk I was very impressed. Congratulations (albeit belatedly) The site itself is great and I'll study it now - until now I'd been concentrating on Businesslink and others. I have a (nearly complete) Business Plan, and was proposing to take it to my local businesslink branch for a 1-1 and critique. After that i plan to approach business angels / funders but don't really know where to start.

Oh yes, it's new and unique and actually reading about ibetX I think you'd "get" it straightaway. My biggest concern is turning the idea into reality before anyone else cottons on with greater resources to get it going before I do :?

I've spent 2 years on and off (mainly off - I have a busy stressful fulltime job unconnected with this) developing the idea and getting it on paper, and I have yet to seek backing in a formal way. It's now or never time!

Thanks for your help

Andy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"I spend Â£11 million a year on advertising. Half of it is completely wasted. The trouble is I don't know which half."

Sir Thomas Lipton.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Public Relations and analyst/media management - "...the art of arranging the truth so that people like you."

Lord Mancroft.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

cheers Gary, valuable insight that :roll:  
Andy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

purplett said:


> cheers Gary, valuable insight that :roll:
> Andy


It certainly will be if you can work out where you will be wasting your money. I am sure however that you will get plenty of 'expert help' to spend it in the first place. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> "I spend Â£11 million a year on advertising. Half of it is completely wasted. The trouble is I don't know which half."
> 
> Sir Thomas Lipton.


I thought it was Bill Bernbach that coined that phrase, though I may be wrong. He definitely said it - whether or not he said it first is another matter.

Andy - I work in advertising, but at the coal face rather than with the facts and figures. I do the creative work, but have no idea how much a launch costs. What you need to work out is the most effective method of talking about your product. For example a 30" ad in the break of Corrie might have the potential to reach millions, but you'd only be able to afford one showing, one time and therefore wouldn't be the best use of your money.

Without knowing what the product is, it would be hard for me to suggest what method to use, but don't be swayed by the glamour of seeing your product on billboards if it's not the right medium for you. I guess it will all boil down to cost. If you'd like any moe advice (depending on where you are) I can help you out as much as possible. Let me know.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanx Kell
Take your point about peak time telly - Imster's tube advertising sounds closer although I bet I could get Carol Vorderman to do 30" on one of those daytime telly lifestyle channels for less than a fiver all inc!!! 
When I get my funding sorted I'll pick your brains further - the company / brand / image doesn't exist yet (other than in my head) so if all goes well, perhaps you could help on the creative side. Oh, and I'm sorry to be so evasive about it all, I'm sure you understand why. 
Andy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > "I spend Â£11 million a year on advertising. Half of it is completely wasted. The trouble is I don't know which half."
> ...


Could well be - I binned my Business Studies coursework years ago - a good illustrative point anyway which I think still holds water today for them about to be seduced by the potential of advertising.



Kell said:


> Andy - I work in advertising, but at the coal face rather than with the facts and figures. I do the creative work, but have no idea how much a launch costs. What you need to work out is the most effective method of talking about your product. For example a 30" ad in the break of Corrie might have the potential to reach millions, but you'd only be able to afford one showing, one time and therefore wouldn't be the best use of your money.


I think that's 'Drip' or 'burst' in pony tail media-type lingo. Or high-powered rifle versus sawn off shotgun approach.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Zacklee - and funnily enough Mr C, guess who one of our clients is....


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

I can point you in the direction of some free national newspaper publicity -- if there's a story in it. 

Let me know when you're ready.

Mark


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Zacklee - and funnily enough Mr C, guess who one of our clients is....


ummmm Victor Kiam?  :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

cheers Misrule / Mark - I'll bear that in mind, there's a story in it alright!
Andy


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Regardless of anything else if your product is truly unique then get a patent and trademark for your product here http://www.patent.gov.uk/. Could make it less likely for somebody to jump in and beat you to it.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes Mark, I am terrified about protection (ooer!) but my business venture isn't, as I understand it, readily patentable. I will get legal advice and have another read thru the patent site as trademarks may be applicable though. It's really great to get such helpful advice, cheers all so far :-*

Andy


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

garyc said:


> "I spend Â£11 million a year on advertising. Half of it is completely wasted. The trouble is I don't know which half."
> 
> Sir Thomas Lipton.


ROFL!!! So true mate!!!


----------

